# Breaking the Ice in Oregon!



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Caught my first fish today, Willamette River. All on a rattletrap which I guess noone throws around here. Walmart doesn't carry them and Cabela's has maybe 4 colors. 

Caught someones wig! 

Chilly 52 degrees, waded around in Crocs, beat everyone to the water, was there about 545 AM


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

Nice fish. Wig may have come off of a Sasquatch. They have them there.


----------



## lees way2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Good job, that rattletrap might be something those fish have never seen. keep that one quiet and try it again next time.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

the wig is strange any active serial killer up that way right now?


----------



## tiger297 (Jan 13, 2018)

One thing I have learned is people who are fishy can catch fish wherever they are.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

I tried to go again today but I guess the park ranger is either dead or out of town. Lots of pissed off boaters at 530 in the morning lined up a closed gate. 

The morning was an absolute fiasco, I raced across town to try and find a leatherman I left on a hand rail at a spot I moved too once the park never opened. Ended up driving for hours and fished for maybe 10 minutes 

Just this little guy to show


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

I tried to go again today but I guess the park ranger is either dead or out of town. Lots of pissed off boaters at 530 in the morning lined up a closed gate. 

The morning was an absolute fiasco, I raced across town to try and find a leatherman I left on a hand rail at a spot I moved too once the park never opened. Ended up driving for hours and fished for maybe 10 minutes 

Just this little guy to show


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Pic


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Snail Darter?


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Did you get the Leatherman back? Have fun with the Trout, they're a blast!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Fresh trout is hard ta beat....keep it up brother!!!


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

lastcast said:


> Did you get the Leatherman back? Have fun with the Trout, they're a blast!


I did actually, I was astonished it was sitting right where I left it. At least a dozen people must have passed it. 

They are really common up here, Gerber and Leatherman are both based out of Portland.


----------

